
Rayo.js, an extremely fast framework - aichholzer
https://github.com/GetRayo/rayo.js
======
aichholzer
Lately, I have been working on a new project; super fast and minimalist
frameworks for the modern web.

Nodejs has been the first released one. Please have a look, fork it, submit
PR, submit issues. Contributions in the other languages would also be very
welcome.

Helping spread the word would be highly appreciated. Star it. Watch it. Follow
it. Save it. Share it.

